# Circle K Would Not Allow Woman To Use Restroom



## Atthatday (Jul 4, 2018)

*89-Year-Old Resorts To Urinating In Public After Gas Station Won't Let Her Use Bathroom*

“I feel like we need some type of public apology,” the woman's granddaughter said.
By David Moye
07/02/2018 05:29 PM ET
|
Updated 1 day ago
_
Employees at a gas station in Charlotte, North Carolina, denied 89-year-old Evelyn Redic use of their bathroom last week, which led to Redic urinating on a patch of grass nearby.

Redic was riding home from church in a church van when it suddenly got a flat tire near a Shell/Circle K store. While waiting for the tire to get fixed, Redic felt the call of nature, according to local station WBTV.

Redic found the June 24 incident humiliating, according to granddaughter Katossa Glover.

“She said ‘I have never been so embarrassed,’” Glover told the station, and mentioned that the incident reminded her of the days of Jim Crow. 

When Redic was growing up, she was forbidden from using certain bathrooms because of her skin color.

“People are tired of being mistreated,” Glover said, “and a woman who has been here since 1929, who has gone through that, will not experience that in 2018 without the community fighting.”

Redic’s story went viral after Glover made a Facebook post about the incident.

The reaction was enough to inspire Mecklenburg County Commissioner Vilma Leake to reach out to the gas station on Thursday.

A clerk told her “We can’t say anything,” she told WBTV.

Leake said people should not get gas at the station until the issue is resolved.

“She’s a human being and they are human,” Leake said. “That is out of the ordinary to say no to somebody that age.”

A gas station employee who asked not to be identified told HuffPost the incident has been blown out of proportion. He said the gas station is only for employees for insurance reasons and said that’s been the case for 10 years.

The employee said the bathroom is in an area where only employees are allowed and if the woman had fallen, “We would have been liable.”

Circle K later released a statement to HuffPost apologizing for “any inconvenience” Redic experienced.

“Circle K is aware of the incident last week at one of its stores in Charlotte, North Carolina and we have looked into it thoroughly,” the statement read. “First, we want Ms. Redic to know that we are sincerely sorry that her visit to our store caused her any inconvenience. Unfortunately, Ms. Redic was at one of our small kiosk stations that does not have a restroom accessible to the public.”

The company added: “Please know that the majority of our locations in Charlotte are equipped with easily accessible public restrooms and many other amenities for our visitors. We welcome Ms. Redic to one of these locations. Please also know that at Circle K, we take great pride in the partnership we have with the Charlotte community and we plan to continue down this path.”

Mecklenburg County officials told the station that as long as the station has a restroom for employees, the owner has the right to decide who else can use the facilities.

Redic’s family said they understand, but believe an 89-year-old woman should be given an exception. 

Things might get easier in the future.

On Jan. 1, 2019, all new gas stations in North Carolina must allow customers to use their restrooms. 

This story has been updated with a statement from Circle K.

_


----------



## Atthatday (Jul 4, 2018)

When a person has to use the restroom, that’s it, there should NOT be a discussion about it. Forget an apology.

Remember, the yt lady who took a dump in that restaurant?


----------



## BrickbyBrick (Jul 4, 2018)

I was eight months pregnant with twins.  Last minute shopping for baby stuff found me at a drugstore with no public restroom in NYC.  A male employee took one look at me, called a female employee over and I was escorted to an employee restroom.  No questions asked.  I think this woman's age alone should have engendered the same response.


----------



## PretteePlease (Jul 4, 2018)

This isn't cut and dry. It isn't that there was a public restroom and she was prevented 
from using a public restroom. This was an employee only restroom. To compare this
to Jim Crow ummmmmmmmmmmmm not so sure. This was basically at the discretion
of the employee. You have to decide if you are willing to put your job on the line for someone
else. 

If granny was in such a state that she couldn't hold it long it long enough for her to walk 
next door or get to some place with a public restroom she should have worn a diaper. 



Atthatday said:


> When a person has to use the restroom, that’s it, there should NOT be a discussion about it. Forget an apology.
> Remember, the yt lady who took a dump in that restaurant?



Again not the same she was a savage she had been banned from using the restroom
based on her previous behavior she also threw excrement at the employees. 

When you go to the mall a majority of the stores don't have public restrooms. 
You have to walk sometimes a long distance to get to the toilets. 

I feel for granny but there wasn't a public toilet. Now they are subject to a boycott 
for not having a public toilet and not breaking the rules and not risking their
insurance. 

If she would have slipped back there and broke her neck then the story would 
be why are they letting folks use the toilet in the employee only section. 

I'm all for shouting out racism and bs but they been tellin folks no public restroom for 10yrs. 
*It was a small kiosk store. *


----------



## RossBoss (Jul 4, 2018)

I agree with PretteePlease. All the SJW who are screaming about this would fade to black if the woman injured herself and sued the business.

My workplace is in a similar position in that we do not have a public restroom but people come in and ask to use it. We are a 2 person office and have had bad experiences with people using the restroom and leaving it in a disgusting state. Our maintenance is not on site everyday so the responsibility to clean up after these hooligans falls on us when this happens. Now that our worksite is under construction with wet floors and trip hazards the few people we did allow to use the restroom can no longer use it for liability reasons.


----------



## Keen (Jul 4, 2018)

In some states if you are open to the public, you need to provide access to a restroom.  They need to check into that.


----------



## Shula (Jul 4, 2018)

Ugh, I'm so mad you're right about this because my heart would have let her use it even I had to escort her there and back myself to assure no liability issue happened while I broke the rules. #ShulatheSucka




PretteePlease said:


> This isn't cut and dry. It isn't that there was a public restroom and she was prevented
> from using a public restroom. This was an employee only restroom. To compare this
> to Jim Crow ummmmmmmmmmmmm not so sure. This was basically at the discretion
> of the employee. You have to decide if you are willing to put your job on the line for someone
> ...


----------



## Atthatday (Jul 4, 2018)

PretteePlease said:


> This isn't cut and dry. It isn't that there was a public restroom and she was prevented
> from using a public restroom. This was an employee only restroom. To compare this
> to Jim Crow ummmmmmmmmmmmm not so sure. This was basically at the discretion
> of the employee. You have to decide if you are willing to put your job on the line for someone
> ...




I wasn’t comparing the two ladies. This incident reminded me of how the yt lady used the restroom in the restaurant. The NC person had the respect to go outside.


----------



## Shula (Jul 4, 2018)

BrickbyBrick said:


> I was eight months pregnant with twins.  Last minute shopping for baby stuff found me at a drugstore with no public restroom in NYC.  A male employee took one look at me, called a female employee over and I was escorted to an employee restroom.  No questions asked.  I think this woman's age alone should have engendered the same response.



Yes, people treated me like the Queen of England when I carried my twins. Less than a hundred pounds at the start and all belly so I think I scared folks. It was so sweet and kind that people rushed to help with everything every where I went. Opening doors, helping me up and down stairs. This lady should've been treated the same way at her age.

edited


----------



## nysister (Jul 5, 2018)

I feel for her. That's an awful position to be in. However at her age, it's probably a good idea to wear a diaper and unless they were letting ww/wp use the employee restroom, this has little if anything to do with Jim Crow or other forms of racism.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jul 5, 2018)

I agree that it not being a public restroom makes the situation a bit more complex. However, having worked in boutiques were there was only an employee bathroom, I have personally made exceptions for the elderly, pregnant women, and people who were spending a lot of money. It is at the discretion of the employee. So for a company to have someone in one of their stores who is so lacking in compassion and good judgement that they would turn away an 89 year old woman about to pee on herself, sounds bad for their business (or it should be made to be). There is no policy or procedure that can not be modified to fit the situation at hand.


----------

